# Solved: Olympus Camedia Master Blues



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi All,

I have an Olympus C3000 Zoom camera which uses Camedia Master 2.0. I know there is an upgrade to 2.01 available at olympusamerica.com website for download, but it doesn't cover WinXP which I now have (my old Win98 PC motherboard blew a couple of caps, and I decided to upgrade to WinXP, even though I have the disk slaved, the usb driver appears incompatible with WinXP). And yes, I have even tried installing the software on WinXP - nogo!

It seems that WinXP compatibility only comes with an upgrade patch (2.5.1) to Camedia Master 2.5 which must be installed for the patch to work, and is not compatible with any other version of Camedia Master.

Anyone know of a way to get my recent photos off my camera into my WinXP? Is there any compatible software or service that would do the job?

I suppose the only way would be to get a Win98 machine to do the job, or to buy Camedia Master 2.5?

-- Tom


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Image Forge is free. It may help http://www.cursorarts.com/ca_imffw.html


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

How about a card reader?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

if you have a photo printer, they usually have slots for the memory card. I had the Oly 4040 and used the card reader on my old HP photosmart printer to transfer the image files to my pc.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The free Irfanview will get images from twain devices like cameras through File > Acquire.

By your post count I would guess you are reasonably computer competent. If you still have your old Win 98 CD your cheapest option is probably to set up a dual boot if free software like Irfanview cant find the camera.

Many older cameras dont show up as a drive in Windows Explorer, but it is worth a look if you havent tried that. You can transfer images directly from the drive if it is showing. With the camera on and connected it will usually show as a Removable Drive or Camera. Almost all newer cameras do that, but Im guessing yours doesnt since you are asking how to get the photos.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

slipe said:


> The free Irfanview will get images from twain devices like cameras through File > Acquire.
> 
> By your post count I would guess you are reasonably computer competent. If you still have your old Win 98 CD your cheapest option is probably to set up a dual boot if free software like Irfanview cant find the camera.
> 
> Many older cameras dont show up as a drive in Windows Explorer, but it is worth a look if you havent tried that. You can transfer images directly from the drive if it is showing. With the camera on and connected it will usually show as a Removable Drive or Camera. Almost all newer cameras do that, but Im guessing yours doesnt since you are asking how to get the photos.


Hi slipe,

Setting up a dual boot for Win98SE is not an option at the moment - I already have Fedora Core 3 RH Linux grubbed with WinXP Pro SP2 and the Wn98SE disk is slaved.

The problem seems to be the usb driver for Camedia Master 2.0.

I downloaded ImageForge and already have Ifranview - so, I'll give both a try on the theory that maybe the camera itself is compatible with Twain spec - then it should be able to work according to both of your messages.

I'll give it a try and get back with the results.

-- Tom

P.S. An option I haven't pulled the trigger on yet, is to ask my next door neighbor who has a Win98 puter if I can temproarily use it to load the software - hook up my camera, and offload the pictures to a CD. Oh, well - not yet.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Stoner said:


> How about a card reader?


Hi Stoner,

A little cryptic with your suggestion, but it was the winning alternative.

I wasn't very aware of the option, went to a camera store at the local mall, and got talked into buying one - Digital Concepts - but, it worked right fine when I figured out how to drive it.

Turns out, they ship a small CD, with only a Win98 driver which of course won't install on WinXP, and virtually no real information on using the device on WinXP. Figuring that I would take it back and demand a refund, frustrated as I was, I just finally stuck the Smart Media 8MB card into the CR and everything automagically started to happen from there. Whew - glad that's over!

Thanks again, I was thinking of buying a Digital throwaway camera w/CD included. Only thing I didn't like was the price - mid 30s.

I sent an email to Olympus asking them if the Camedia Master 2.5.1 patch for WinXP would interface with my camera - still waiting for an answer.

-- Tom

P.S. BTW, love ur avatar! Brings back memories. Lucky to have em!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok, well, Olympus answered my email, and said that I could purchase their Olympus Master software for $19.95. Cheaper than the card reader I bought, but they still failed to answer my question - so, I suppose they are saying that it can handle my camera's interface on WinXP (good if it can, not so good if it can't - moot point now, because I won't be trying it out).

-- Tom


----------



## burntpepsi (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, after searching for about an hour I found a program that is free you can use to transfer your pictures from your camera to your hard drive. Olympus can kiss my ***.

I'm using a C-3000 but the program is compatible with many Olympus cameras.

Here's your link: http://www.pinetreecomputing.com/camctl_download.asp

This program works great in place of Camedia Master so you don't have to pay for anything since these are your pictures and this is your camera... why should you have to pay for the damn software to get YOUR pictures off YOUR camera.

You are all welcome!

My website:
http://ArizonaCPU.com


----------

